# QCGB



## Flyrod (Jun 30, 2017)

another unsuccessful search leads to this question

on my lathe bed there are two blind holes (noted threaded) in between the 3 mounting screws for the QCGB

on the gear box itself, there is one extra hole, that provides access to the one in the bed - the other one in the bed is simply covered up by the box

what are these for?

thanks


----------



## dlane (Jun 30, 2017)

PIc's , on here ?


----------



## Flyrod (Jul 1, 2017)

here is mine - now that i look at it, it actually has both (and behind in the same spot are 2 drilled into the lathe bed)


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 1, 2017)

I can't find the thread right now but unused holes in the bed of QCGB models are usually for attachment of the left lead screw bearing carrier on the Change Gear models.  But why there would be unused holes in the QCGB housing that match up with the unused holes in the bed I don't know.  Perhaps the original intention was to have threaded alignment pins installed on the QC models.


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 1, 2017)

There should be dowel pins in the holes in the bed.  They would align the box when you mount it.


----------



## Flyrod (Jul 1, 2017)

ah...

makes perfect sense (and wish they were there when i remounted the GB)

thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 2, 2017)

If there are supposed to be dowel pins there, they should show up on the parts list.  And I would acquire and install them.


----------



## Flyrod (Jul 2, 2017)

I agree - weird thing is they are not on the parts list

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 2, 2017)

Flyrod said:


> I agree - weird thing is they are not on the parts list
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here's a pic of mine.  They probably considered the pins to be part of the bed and not something that would be removed.


----------

